# [ibm t60] exploration préalable

## toufou

salut à tous

ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu

après mon passage sur mac (peu convainquant) je reviens (dans 2 jours) avec un ibm t-60 1952 (http://www.bestofmicro.com/p/lenovo/lenovo-thinkpad-t60/1952/S3345484)

et, du coup, j'ai décidé de repasser sous gentoo (j'ai bien aimé ma ubuntu mais, rien ne m'amuse plus que gentoo).

je n'arrive pas à trouver quelle est la date de sortie de la prochaine version.

j'ai déniché une page expliquant l'installation de gentoo sur une machine similaire (http://www.gtishrine.com/t60.php) mais si vous avez des remarques complémentaires, je suis preneur

@+Last edited by toufou on Thu Jan 11, 2007 10:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## anigel

 *toufou wrote:*   

> je n'arrive pas à trouver quelle est la date de sortie de la prochaine version.

 

Février 2007.

----------

## toufou

euh, t'as un lien avec plus de précisions (date, kernel ...)

merchi

----------

## geekounet

Release Engineering  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Les précisions importent peu : la date n'est là qu'à titre estimatif. Et une Gentoo 2006.1 à jour actuellement est sensiblement identique à une 2007.0 lors de sa sortie. Inutile d'attendre  :Wink: .

EDIT : btw, peux-tu mettre ton post en conformité avec nos conventions stp ? Merci !

----------

## toufou

j'ai essayé de trouver un titre plus approprié. si ça te vas pas, je te fais confiance pour trouver mieux  :Smile: 

pour la release, effectivement, rien de bien précis geekounet. mais, merci pour ton lien.

le truc, c'est que je voudraispas me lancer dans la compil et la config de tout s'il y a des changements fondamentaux qui arrivent. Peut être vais-je installer une ubuntu en attendant. Ca me fera une première approche pour savoir ce qui est  effectivement supporté au niveau matériel.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Je pense que tu devrais lire http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-upgrading.xml , si ce n'est pas déjà fait  :Wink: 

En gros il n'y aura pas de "changements fondamentaux".

Edit : c'est ce qu'a dit anigel à peu près d'ailleus   :Smile: 

----------

## toufou

tss, bande de tentateurs.

bon, vous avez réussi, c'est malin, je vais devoir revenir avec plein de question idiotes   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## toufou

bon, j'ai la machine miam miam, elle est belle.

mais, elle a quelques différences avec les machines utilisées dans les liens cités au dessus.

- pas de graveur

- chipset graphique intel

j'ai installé vite fait une ubuntu pour voir ce qui passe bien et ce qui coince. Miracle, tout passe sauf le wifi (pas détecté) et le son (normalement tout va bien mais, en fait, aucun son à la sortie)

Même les raccourcis claviers pour toutes les fonctions spéciales, l'acpi ... que du bonheur.

du coup, je pense que je pourrais récupérer certains fichiers pour les réutiliser sous gentoo. lesquels ? je pense à ceux qui gèrent l'acpi et les raccourcis claviers... je vous passe le résultat du lspci au cas où vous auriez des commentaires sur certaines particularités du matériel:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

```

----------

## kwenspc

Avec le son tu auras peut-être quelques misères, les drivers HDA sont pas encore super au point pour l'ICH7 (en fait ça dépend beaucoup du sous-traitant chipset derrière. Si c'est du realtek par exemple ou autre)

Pour le wifi en principe les drivers sont en developpement et déjà utilisable.

----------

## toufou

pour le wifi, le plus surprenant c'est que ça passe sans problème sur le cd live d'ubuntu. Je suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème apparement.

pour le son, je cherhcerais plus précisément une fois la gentoo installée.

mais, pour les fichiers à récupérer, vous avez pas une petite idée ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *toufou wrote:*   

> pour le wifi, le plus surprenant c'est que ça passe sans problème sur le cd live d'ubuntu. Je suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème apparement.
> 
> pour le son, je cherhcerais plus précisément une fois la gentoo installée.
> 
> mais, pour les fichiers à récupérer, vous avez pas une petite idée ?

 

je m'y essaierais pas à moins de savoir très exactement ce que je fais.

à la limite les fichiers de configs et encore.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> chipset graphique intel

 

Si tu joues, en effet... Mais sinon je ne vois pas où est le souci car au contraire, il parait que les drivers libres sont plutôt au point   :Cool: 

[EDIT]

 *Quote:*   

> après mon passage sur mac (peu convainquant)

 

Qu'est-ce qui ne t'a pas plu ? Je te demande ça parce que je me pose de plus en plus la question....

----------

## toufou

lesourbe, je parlais effectivement des fichiers de config, xorg.conf pour l'affichage, par exemple

[off] le mac (ppc) ne m'a pas convaincu parce qu'il ne m'offrait rien de plus que ce que j'avais sur pc. pas de bouton droit, pas d'autonomie supplémentaire, pas plus léger ... Qui plus est, l'architecture ppc est de moins en moins supportée. Reste que la finition est irréprochable. Plein de petits détails qui montrent une réelle attention au produit. Mais, avec mon t60, je retrouve une qualité de fabrication impeccable.[/off]

----------

## lesourbe

pour CGU intel, y'a plus que des drivers libres, non ?

----------

## _droop_

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   chipset graphique intel 
> 
> Si tu joues, en effet... Mais sinon je ne vois pas où est le souci car au contraire, il parait que les drivers libres sont plutôt au point  
> 
> 

 

A priori ca fonctionne sur les vieux jeux (quake 3 (mais pas doom3), neverwinter, nexuiz, un peu juste pour wow dans les coins où y a du monde)). Faut juste pas trop monté la résolution et les détails.

----------

## lesourbe

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> pour CGU intel, y'a plus que des drivers libres, non ?

 

après vérification, c'est non, enfin, non, sauf pour les 965.

----------

